# Kindle on my IPad



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Just downloaded the free Kindle app on my IPad yesterday.

Loving life--especially since I can take advantage of some of those free Kindle deals now.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's pretty great, isn't it? I use it all of the time.


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, my gosh, can I tell you I had no idea how much I was living in the dark ages with my regular Sony reader.

I got it free (so I can't complain too much)   But I would have to download books via USB cable, blah, blah, blah.  

This is SOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. And you really can't beat the Kindle prices.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

JenniferShirk said:


> Just downloaded the free Kindle app on my IPad yesterday.
> 
> Loving life--especially since I can take advantage of some of those free Kindle deals now.


Check out the Bluefire Reader app too - that way you can also access library books! More free books! You can also put any unread Sony ePub books into the Bluefire Reader app.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I like the Kindle app.  I have all big three though.  Kindle, Nook, iBooks.  iBooks is good if you want to upload any of your own epub or PDF files.  It works great.  Stanza and Bluefire reader are also great.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the iPad reader because of the way the pages look when you turn them, lol.  I also love it's dictionary feature and notes feature.  I haven't read an entire Kindle book on my iPad yet, so I'm not sure how their features work.  But I *love* the whole e-reader experience.

Thanks for the tip on Bluefire!!


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Yeah I like the Kindle app. I have all big three though. Kindle, Nook, iBooks. iBooks is good if you want to upload any of your own epub or PDF files. It works great. Stanza and Bluefire reader are also great.


Ah-ha! IBooks. I was looking for an app where I could upload my old ebooks. Thanks!


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Check out the Bluefire Reader app too - that way you can also access library books! More free books! You can also put any unread Sony ePub books into the Bluefire Reader app.


Oooh, great! I want to do that too!


----------

